# How many place turns you lose when declining an airport ride on Uber?



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Lyft takes you all the way to the bottom, even if you rejected because you felt the ride was not safe (poor ratings, real name not provided, or fishy photo).

Uber keeps your place at 1-5 but it definitely punishes you. Is the punishment turn-based or time-based? I have been here for 20 minutes after declining a very short ride (4 mins) with average rating 4.77. I did it because I have been here for almost 2 hours and this ride smelled like no tip. But now I am not sure if I did a wrong decision because I still got the short trip protection alert

Sorry I thought I wrote this on the technology section. But well I mention ratings here


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

I never wait in the que. I get a passenger to TIA(Tampa) and before I drop off passenger A, I am getting a ping for a pick up in arrivals for passenger B. 

Just like today, I took a lady from downtown St Pete to TIA for $16 plus a $7 something tip. While dropping her off at Delta departures, I got a ping for Delta arrivals to take a vacationing couple from TIA to Indian Rocks Beach for $21 and an $8 tip. For that hour and 15 minute ride times two, I made a cool $52.00. 

Who me? Wait in line at the airport with all the non-English speaking illegals? Hahaha

There is a reason for this. Let's see if some of you can figure it out. It has to do with my rating.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

2 hours waiting for what? You think you're going to get a $100 fare? No. You'll probably get a $12 fare. Airport queues are for dummies.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The average fare out of the orlando airport is only like $35 for taxis,

2 hours would never be worth it.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

wn100804 said:


> I never wait in the que. I get a passenger to TIA(Tampa) and before I drop off passenger A, I am getting a ping for a pick up in arrivals for passenger B.
> 
> Just like today, I took a lady from downtown St Pete to TIA for $16 plus a $7 something tip. While dropping her off at Delta departures, I got a ping for Delta arrivals to take a vacationing couple from TIA to Indian Rocks Beach for $21 and an $8 tip. For that hour and 15 minute ride times two, I made a cool $52.00.
> 
> ...


A reason for what?


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

I go to the queue when I need a nap. If I wake up before I get a ping, I leave and go find a pax somewhere. Once waited in queue from 90th position, and once it got down to 1-5 cars it stalled and nothing happened for an hour. Bye bye airport queue. Not for me.


----------



## Hooray5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

Yeah the Airport queues are rigged. I ONLY go there when I see it's low on drivers and there are plenty of flights that just landed within the last 20 minutes. Otherwise no way. 9 times out of 10 when I choose to go to the queue (I need to happen to be in the area or starting a shift since I live close to it) I'm in the queue for about 5 seconds before getting a ping. But I am extremely selective about when I go so I don't do a ton of these rides. Also, I realize XL rides are less common out of the Airports but I do have an XL vehicle and the queue is always SUPPOSEDLY "Full" or has a large number of XL vehicles in the queue yet when I show up to the queue, it's mostly empty and there will be like 2 or 3 vehicles that could possibly be "XL", I've always been curious as to where the rest of these XL vehicles are that are supposedly in the queue. 

Recently I saw a $10 surge at the queue and I was on the highway but 7.5 miles away, a little outside of my "in the area anyways" zone but it literally was showing 0 cars in the queue so I figured I'd still beat most other drivers there. Turned the app off (so they don't see me head there and dampen the surge), turned it back on when entering the queue and you guessed it, surge still gone. It then did something I've never seen it do, it "pushed" me back in line. I started at "6-10" positioning and then after about 60-90 seconds it kicked me to "16-20" at which point I cut my losses and left. I know Uber just LOOOOOVES having a bunch of ants on standby for their precious airport riders but they don't pay me to sit around and wait. Later that very night, around midnight, I was dropping off a rider about 3 miles from the airport when I got a ping that said "Pickup Door 7, Arrivals", an Airport pickup, go figure. I rarely get these from outside the queue. So I chuckled and emphatically declined that ping. Uber wanted to screw with me on the Airport earlier, well now you can find someone else to service your customer.


----------

